# Uh-oh....someone has a bit of a crush.



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Or shall we say, a bit of a crush and a case of raging hormones. 














































Sir Bandit seems largely unimpressed.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

aw that's gorgeous! Astrid's finally found her true friend. now for Bandit to reciprocate


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I KNEW IT!!!! :rofl:
Are you going to give them long hours?


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Awwwww. She looks like she's sooo crushing on him. He very aloof, though, lol.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Astrid y'all haven't even been on your first date yet! What would your momma think about that behavior?! Lol!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

How can any male deny Astrid!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, how sweet!!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha she is really trying to get his attention, he is just not impressed (yet)


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Aww Astrid is just so wanting his attention that is too cute !


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

that third picture, so funny. Bandit is like "Wait, I have to shave my armpits" bahahaa!
Astrid has found her love, how sweet


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> How can any male deny Astrid!


I know right??

And I like how she didn't even bother with the introductions... just get on top of me, boy 

He should consider himself lucky ... normally it takes ages for the boys to woo the girls, and he has Astrid just fall into his lap


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Astrid, you just met him! Make him work for it!!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Play hard to get! Haha :rofl:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She definitely knows what she wants! Haha. All this time and she never made a move on either of the other available boys. I can't say I blame her...Bandit is a very handsome and mysterious gentleman. 
I selfishly want him to bond a little to me first because I think it would help Astrid continue to get less shy around me. She actually has been very bold the past few days, maybe by coincidence or maybe not. I do hope for her sake that he returns her feelings though. It's sad seeing her ask her toys for scritches all the time.

Baruch, I guess if she lays eggs I will order more fakes. I don't want to breed.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

so cute!! she looks like Muffin  little hussy!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That is classic! Lucky you for snapping these shots haha! So funny :rofl:


----------

